# The NBD League Tournament



## Soul (Jun 23, 2019)

_Welcome to the NBD League Tournament Discussion Thread_​
Thanks to the level of activity with the revival attempt we have managed to get enough people into this to make a tournament out of it. This tournament will be based off a seeding that I'll determine based on your performance in the league. Hoping to get 16 active contestants, so if someone else wants to play we might have some preliminary matches.

Current format:

Not random nor secret match-ups: This will be a seeded tournament, with the 1st ranked player facing the 16th, 2nd vs 15th and so on.

One initial argument + one rebuttal. Keep in mind that we will be evaluating the quality of your posts (particularly the opening post). Which characters ends up winning the match doesn't matter. The rebuttal is optional, but I'd advise you to try to make it.

To his tournament will have a structure, unlike the current league format. 3 days to post an opening statement, 2 for the rebuttal. If you miss it you will be disqualified. If there are many DQs we might have to alter this, but let's hope we are all on time.

Voting might take a while, since most of the guys interested are contesting. I'll probably do most of it. @Godaime Tsunade was also interested in voting, so there's that. If someone that isn't playing wants to vote let me know.

Since my vote will most likely be the only one in some matches, I'll allow both contestant to address my reasoning. This will be in case I missed something, not to try to win me over.

Rules might change for Round 2, but we'll cross that bridge when we get there.

_What do I win?_​
First, there is a rep prize for every participant, since you earned your way in:

Participation in the Round of 16: 20k rep points.
Participation in the Quarter-Finals: 40k rep rep points.
Participation in the Semi-Finals: 60k rep points.
Participation in the Finals: 80k rep points.
Winner of the Tournament: 100,000 rep points..

So whoever wins will get 300k rep (20k + 40k + 60k + 80k + 100k). Obviously you won't get the points if you fail to present an opening post.

Additionally, for the contestants that make them to a podium spot:
1st place: 2 months big avatar.
2nd place: 1 month big avatar.
3rd place: 1 month sparkles.

Maybe 1 month html usertitle to the best opening statement of the tournament, as well.


*Spoiler*: _Frequently Asked Questions_ 



_When will this tournament take place?_
I am thinking of posting the first 4 matches on Friday, August 9th at 7 PM, GMT -7, but that might change depending on turnout. After that we'll have a batch of 4 matches per week for the first round.

_How large will the Tournament be?_
16 participants if we can get them. If not I'll give out a few BYEs to the top seeds.

_How will this work?_
Just as the League did. One initial argument + one rebuttal of 500 words, give or take around 50 words. Links and other content to better get your point across are encouraged.

If needed I can post what I think would be a really good opening post for people who aren't quite sure of how to do this.

_How will match-ups work?_
In the past I asked contestants to pick 3 characters to argue for and against. My wish would be for the two contestants to agree upon a match-up before the match and let me know the characters so I can post the match.

_I don't know what this is, but this looks interesting, how do I play?_
Post here to get a preliminary match, we'll go from there. Unfortunately there won't be many spots to fill, so I'll use the classic "first come first serve" approach.

_For details just ._





*Spoiler*: _Contestants_ 



Shark
Tri
Crimson Flam3s
Atlantic Storm
NamesClassified
WorldsStrongest
hbcaptain
~Kakashi~
Hi No Ishi
Santoryu
Axiom
Crow
XII*
LIBU*
Mad Scientist*
Winner of Shanal and Grinning Fox*^

* = Might have to participate on preliminary matches.
^ = To be determined




This thread is to post anything regarding the tournament, including questions that you may have. If you want to bait, flame or talk about things that aren't related, please create a thread for it. If you don't care about this and/or want to flame me personally just neg me or something. Please do not derail the thread.
I am posting this with time to talk a bit about this to tune out the finer details. Any suggestion is encouraged. 

PD: , the and the 

Thank you for your time. Good luck to all contestants.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Soul (Jun 23, 2019)

: Hebi Sasuke (hbcaptain) vs. Sasori *(t0xeus) *| 0-3
: Gai (*~Kakashi~*) vs Crimson Flam3s's Jiraiya | DQ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Jun 23, 2019)

Elegible contestants, winners of their previous matches, are bolded.

: Ōnoki *(Shark)* vs Orochimaru (Turrin) | 3-0
: Deidara *(Tri) *vs Hiruzen (SakuraLover16) | 3-1
: Gaara *(Crimson Flam3s)* vs Kisame (Lawrence777) | 3-0
: Pain Arc Kakashi *(NamesClasssified)* vs Hebi Sasuke *(Soul)* | 1-1
: Kakuzu (WorldsStrongest) vs Kisame *(X III)* | X III wins by DQ.
: War Arc Darui *(hbcaptain)* vs Asuma (kokodeshide) | 3-0
: Pain Arc Naruto (Crow) vs Itachi *(~Kakashi~)* | 0-2
: War Arc Kakashi *(Hi no Ishi)* vs Kisame (X III) | 3-0
Match 9: Gai *(Santoryu) *vs Jiraiya (Orochimaru OP) | 3-1
: Kakuzu *(Axiom)* vs Jiraiya (LIBU) | 3-1
: Hebi Sasuke (MaruUchiha) vs Itachi *(hbcaptain)* | 0-3
: Gaara (Grinningfox ) vs Deidara (Shanal) | Double DQ
: Gaara *(LIBU)* vs Animal Realm (Edogawa) | 3-0

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Jun 23, 2019)

Reserving post for memes or whatever else I might need.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Jun 23, 2019)

Reserving post for memes or whatever else I might need | Part II.


----------



## Edogawa (Jun 24, 2019)

I would like to join in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Axiom (Jun 24, 2019)

Will contestants be allowed to vote after being eliminated? I can understand why active contestants wouldn't (you're incentivized to vote for the worse player lol) but after you're out it seems like it shouldn't be too big of an issue.

If so, I'd be happy to vote after I'm eliminated... _if _I'm eliminated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Jun 24, 2019)

Edogawa said:


> I would like to join in.



Sure. I'll match you up with someone for the preliminaries.



Axiom said:


> Will contestants be allowed to vote after being eliminated? I can understand why active contestants wouldn't (you're incentivized to vote for the worse player lol) but after you're out it seems like it shouldn't be too big of an issue.
> 
> If so, I'd be happy to vote after I'm eliminated... _if _I'm eliminated



Yeah, that should be fine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 28, 2019)

I thirst for a challenge!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Jun 28, 2019)

We got our first preliminary match ready. I am on a vacation at the moment but there should be time for me to post it later today.



Hi no Ishi said:


> I thirst for a challenge!!



Huh. I could make a match if you are that eager, but it will most likely be when I come back.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Jun 28, 2019)

Soul said:


> We got our first preliminary match ready. I am on a vacation at the moment but there should be time for me to post it later today.
> 
> 
> 
> Huh. I could make a match if you are that eager, but it will most likely be when I come back.


Please don't do anything extra on vacation, I'm just being rowdy!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UchihaX28 (Jul 6, 2019)

I'd love to join if it's not too late.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Jul 7, 2019)

Just posted the first preliminary.



UchihaX28 said:


> I'd love to join if it's not too late.



It isn't, I'll set a preliminary match up for you in a few days. Still on vacations and internet is ABSOLUTE SHIT in the third world. Go figure.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Jul 14, 2019)

Is it too late to join?


----------



## Soul (Jul 14, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Is it too late to join?



Not at all, let me set up the preliminary match.
Back from vacation so now I have more time to set up these.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lord Tentei (Jul 21, 2019)

I'm new to this all..is it too late to join?


----------



## Soul (Aug 5, 2019)

So, this should be more active from now on. Activity died off so I would like to now who is still up for this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Aug 5, 2019)

Soul said:


> So, this should be more active from now on. Activity died off so I would like to now who is still up for this.


I am!

I'm getting married on Saturday so I'll be gone for a few days but I can do something in the either  next couple days or late next week I'll be back around.

Which ever works for you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm still around.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm still around


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 5, 2019)

Ready to smash my opponent!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kisame (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm in.


Hi no Ishi said:


> I am!
> 
> I'm getting married on Saturday so I'll be gone for a few days but I can do something in the either  next couple days or late next week I'll be back around.
> 
> Which ever works for you.


Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 5, 2019)

I'm still in.



Hi no Ishi said:


> I'm getting married on Saturday so I'll be gone for a few days but I can do something in the either  next couple days or late next week I'll be back around.


Congrats bro !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Aug 5, 2019)

Uchiha Ojii-San said:


> I'm new to this all..is it too late to join?



No. I actually will include you and @t0xeus without a preliminary. @Edogawa is playing as well.
We need 16 and with you 3 we have 14.
Might give 2 BYEs to the top two seeds, which I will select myself. Already planned on a method of evaluating them without bias, but it will take a few days and will be entirely subjective to my taste.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## X III (Aug 10, 2019)

Is this tournament still going? Activity seems to be dying. 

Well, what else can be expected. Summer's ending soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Aug 10, 2019)

X III said:


> Is this tournament still going? Activity seems to be dying.
> 
> Well, what else can be expected. Summer's ending soon.



Still reading through opening statements.
I also requested who else is still active, and only 4 replied, with one saying that he will be out. So in a way I am buying time for more people to let me know that they can play.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 10, 2019)

That pisses me off. Why are people so oblivious to the existence of the tournament? The NBd as a whole is still quite a lot active, so that doesn't explan it. 

@Soul could you tag the people who showed interest before? Perhaps they just missed your post


----------



## Soul (Aug 10, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> That pisses me off. Why are people so oblivious to the existence of the tournament? The NBd as a whole is still quite a lot active, so that doesn't explan it.



They aren't oblivious to it, they just aren't interested enough to compete. Every contestant already played once. There isn't enough motivation even with the prizes listed above.



> @Soul could you tag the people who showed interest before? Perhaps they just missed your post



Sure, but I have tried before.
Anyone that won a previous match is qualified. That would be everyone in the first page.

Will do it later, I am a bit occupied at the moment


----------



## X III (Aug 11, 2019)

Soul said:


> Still reading through opening statements.
> I also requested who else is still active, and only 4 replied, with one saying that he will be out. So in a way I am buying time for more people to let me know that they can play.


I'm still participating, in case you forgot.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 11, 2019)

I’d like to participate again if it’s still open. Although idk if y’all want a dirty sanin wanker like me

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 12, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I’d like to participate again if it’s still open. Although idk if y’all want a dirty sanin wanker like me


You're a great poster. It would be to my liking if you joined.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 12, 2019)

Mad Scientist said:


> You're a great poster. It would be to my liking if you joined.




Why thank you! You should participate too, you’d do great


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 15, 2019)

I think some are intimidated by the seriousness of it all.

Put me in

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Aug 15, 2019)

I am leaning towards forgetting the seeds and just get a rough idea of how good you guys were and start sooner. Any thoughts?



Naemlis Orez said:


> I think some are intimidated by the seriousness of it all.
> 
> Put me in



Thought that might have been it. Plus the effort of actually having a decent debate for once.
Sure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 16, 2019)

I'm fine with whatever. Probably best to get it going as soon as possible anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Aug 16, 2019)

@Soul is there still space for a terrible debater like me to join

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 16, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> @Soul is there still space for a terrible debater like me to join



Sorry, I took the terrible debater spot in the tournament.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 16, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Sorry, I took the terrible debater spot in the tournament.


You're secretly a boss-level character, aren't you?


----------



## Soul (Aug 16, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> @Soul is there still space for a terrible debater like me to join



I would encourage you to stop being terrible, but yeah you should be good.



~Kakashi~ said:


> Sorry, I took the terrible debater spot in the tournament.



This man is lying. He is competent at the very least.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Aug 17, 2019)

I'll smash anyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Aug 17, 2019)

FC Barcelona said:


> I'll smash anyone.


Lol... Without messi, you're just a Spanish crystal palace


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 17, 2019)

^ Remind me to never mess with you, that was lethal

Also, shouldn't  patented/copyrighted/official names be forbidden?
@Rinoa


----------



## Rinoa (Aug 17, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> ^ Remind me to never mess with you, that was lethal
> 
> Also, shouldn't  patented/copyrighted/official names be forbidden?
> @Rinoa


We have members named by animes, mangas, chars.
Are not having illegal or profit use, but it's mostly how to wear a shirt.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 17, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> ^ Remind me to never mess with you, that was lethal
> 
> Also, shouldn't  patented/copyrighted/official names be forbidden?
> @Rinoa


snitches get stitches


----------



## Soul (Aug 18, 2019)

Contestants, please send me 3 of your preferred characters.

* - @Shark 
 - @Tri 
- @Crimson Flam3s 
 - @NamesClassified 
 - @X III 
@hbcaptain 
 - @~Kakashi~ 
@Hi no Ishi 
Match 9 winner: - @Santoryu 
@Axiom *

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Aug 18, 2019)

Same applies to you, challengers.
@Orochimaru op
@Naemlis Orez
@Hina uzumaki `
@t0xeus
@Axiom 
@Edogawa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 18, 2019)

my preferred are Orochimaru, Tsuande and jiriaya. @Soul

Also I’m on vacation until this Saturday btw.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 18, 2019)

Soul said:


> Same applies to you, challengers.
> @Orochimaru op
> @Naemlis Orez
> @Hina uzumaki `
> @t0xeus


WA Neji
P2 Kabuto (if he's too weak then Sasori)
Kisame

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Aug 18, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> I don't have preferred characters so....


I am not likely to be available till the end of the month


----------



## hbcaptain (Aug 18, 2019)

Minato, Sasuke and Tsunade.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 18, 2019)

Kakashi, Jiraiya and Gai.

Given those(at least Kakashi and Jiraiya) are bound to be popular picks, so to add some variety in case you don't get much of it, I can work with pretty much anything. To name a few others, Hiruzen, Kisame, Itachi, Onoki, Gaara, Bee, Hebi Sasuke are among those I shouldn't look like a total train wreck debating for. Maybe just a partial train wreck.


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 18, 2019)

Son of Primordial Bonds
I'm not sure if some characters are considered too weak so im gonna send a longer list and you can pick the first three who qualify

1- Sound Four
As a group but I'll also take individual characters

2- TenTen

3- Animal Path

4- Hanzo

5- Zabuza

6- Jinchuuriki
Yugito, Fuu, Utakata as individuals

7- Kakuzu

8- Kakashi

9- Kimimaro
Sick but I'll take healthy

*No ET versions*


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Aug 18, 2019)

Deidara, kakashi and itachi


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Aug 18, 2019)

Kisame
Kakashi
Jiraiya


----------



## Kisame (Aug 18, 2019)

Jiraiya, Orochimaru and Sasuke.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Aug 20, 2019)

So far what comes to mind is hbcaptain's Hebi Sasuke vs t0xeus' Sasori, ~Kakashi~'s Gai vs Crimson's Jiraiya and Oro OP's Tsunade vs Hina Uzumaki's Kakashi.

Shark and Tri, in my opinion you deserve a BYE because of your performance in the preliminary matches. Do you still want to participate in Round 1?


----------



## Kisame (Aug 20, 2019)

Soul said:


> So far what comes to mind is hbcaptain's Hebi Sasuke vs t0xeus' Sasori, ~Kakashi~'s Gai vs Crimson's Jiraiya and Oro OP's Tsunade vs Hina Uzumaki's Kakashi.
> 
> Shark and Tri, in my opinion you deserve a BYE because of your performance in the preliminary matches. Do you still want to participate in Round 1?


What's a BYE?


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> What's a BYE?


You go automatically to the next round


----------



## Kisame (Aug 20, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> You go automatically to the next round


Then take me to the next round lol @Soul


----------



## Soul (Aug 20, 2019)

Shark said:


> Then take me to the next round lol @Soul



Understood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## X III (Aug 20, 2019)

Kakuzu
Deidara
Sasori

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2019)

I expect to see a Kiba matchup in this, as payment for me voting


----------



## Soul (Aug 20, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> I expect to see a Kiba matchup in this, as payment for me voting



Not sure you'll get that, but you can certainly vote once we get rolling.


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 20, 2019)

Soul said:


> Not sure you'll get that, but you can certainly vote once we get rolling.


Make me the final boss as the OG NDB debate champion in a Kiba mirror


----------



## Soul (Aug 20, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> Make me the final boss as the OG NDB debate champion in a Kiba mirror



You would probably beat everyone even rusty.
Shark got pretty good though, and there are some other new guys that can actually hold their own. Would have been interesting to see what they could do in the Colosseum.


----------



## Soul (Aug 21, 2019)

Soul said:


> So far what comes to mind is hbcaptain's Hebi Sasuke vs t0xeus' Sasori, ~Kakashi~'s Gai vs Crimson's Jiraiya and Oro OP's Tsunade vs Hina Uzumaki's Kakashi.



Any opinions on the match ups? I am no fascist, you know? Want to make sure that things are even.


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 21, 2019)

Soul said:


> Any opinions on the match ups? I am no fascist, you know? Want to make sure that things are even.


I think you'll have to restrict Katsuyu against Kakashi.


----------



## t0xeus (Aug 21, 2019)

Soul said:


> Any opinions on the match ups? I am no fascist, you know? Want to make sure that things are even.


I am fine with my match-up and I think it's balanced


----------



## Mad Scientist (Aug 21, 2019)

Soul said:


> Any opinions on the match ups? I am no fascist, you know? Want to make sure that things are even.


Those look great. I like how you took [insert poster]'s character and pitted them against the other's.


----------



## Soul (Aug 21, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> I think you'll have to restrict Katsuyu against Kakashi.



Oh yeah, that will be restricted.



Mad Scientist said:


> Those look great. I like how you took [insert poster]'s character and pitted them against the other's.



Had to. Most characters repeat themselves.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Aug 21, 2019)

I'm good with the matchup.


----------



## Stonaem (Aug 22, 2019)

This morning i remembered one of our Unforgettables.

To honour this member, id like to debate for Sasori.

If you've already given me a matchup, then for the match after that if possible


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh btw I’m back from vacation


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 23, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> Oh btw I’m back from vacation


So I hear you're supposed to be good at arguing for Orochimaru


----------



## Soul (Aug 23, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> So I hear you're supposed to be good at arguing for Orochimaru



He is no Rags but he'll do.


----------



## Soul (Aug 23, 2019)

Anyways, I'll post these three matches unless there's a scheduling conflict, then arrange the other three.

I'll give a week for people to post to try and avoid DQs, but otherwise the same rules apply.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 24, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> So I hear you're supposed to be good at arguing for Orochimaru




I try my best, although ilI admit some of my views are a little radical to many


----------



## WolfPrinceKiba (Aug 25, 2019)

Orochimaru op said:


> I try my best, although ilI admit some of my views are a little radical to many


You have to be at least a little radical to be a good Orochimaru debater.


----------



## Symmetry (Aug 25, 2019)

WolfPrinceKouga said:


> You have to be at least a little radical to be a good Orochimaru debater.




Lol true that. But I have yet to meet a single person who rates him as I do


----------



## Axiom (Aug 30, 2019)

Oh sorry, haven't been on in quite some time so I hadn't seen what was going on, but it doesn't seem like things have actually moved forward a whole lot so if it's still possible for me to be included then here are my characters of choice:

Mei
Sasori
Gaara

But if it's too hard to find something for those characters/you want to avoid repeats I'll argue for pretty much anybody. Just not Tsunade


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Sep 1, 2019)

@Soul is the anime/abilities used in the anime going to be taken into consideration?


----------



## Soul (Sep 1, 2019)

Hina uzumaki said:


> @Soul is the anime/abilities used in the anime going to be taken into consideration?



Only canon actions in the Naruto manga are to be used, the anime isn't for the most part, as things are sometimes exaggerated for the viewer's benefit (entertainment-wise). If you can get voters to buy off novel and Boruto feats I am ok with it but you'll probably have a hard time convincing me of then. This is a Naruto BD Tournament, I would expect Naruto feats.


----------



## Edogawa (Sep 8, 2019)

Soul said:


> Same applies to you, challengers.
> @Orochimaru op
> @Naemlis Orez
> @Hina uzumaki `
> ...



Sorry for the late reply. I don't remember getting a notification back then. If there is still time, my choosing's are:

Killer Bee
A3
Kakuzu
Onoki
Konan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (Sep 10, 2019)

I should be able to get it up this weekend, unfortunately my school and work schedule has been crazy this week. 

Great post @~Kakashi~


----------



## Soul (Oct 11, 2019)

Well, I am ready to give up on this.
God knows I tried.


----------



## Hi no Ishi (Oct 11, 2019)

Soul said:


> Well, I am ready to give up on this.
> God knows I tried.


Why? You have done well. 

Didn't they actually complete the last one?


I'm always down for another round, but what would make this easier for you to facilitate?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Oct 11, 2019)

I think an issue that was starting to creep up(among other things) is the lack of judges. If it's the same 3 or 4 judges every match I feel like it's lacking in variety of opinions. Feels weird to begin with that I'm judging while also competing, but that wouldn't be such a huge deal I don't think if every participant threw in their own judging, again to at least add that variety in.

But that's just one of the many signs of lack of interest.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 11, 2019)

So what are the solutions to these issues?


----------



## Hina uzumaki (Oct 11, 2019)

I'm down to being a judge if it helps in anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soul (Oct 11, 2019)

Hi no Ishi said:


> Why? You have done well.



Oh, I have been doing great. However, the level of activity isn't nearly enough to justify an actual tournament.



> Didn't they actually complete the last one?



It's a pace of a match per month.



> I'm always down for another round, but what would make this easier for you to facilitate?



The problem isn't me to be honest. We have the same judges and very limited feedback.



~Kakashi~ said:


> I think an issue that was starting to creep up(among other things) is the lack of judges. If it's the same 3 or 4 judges every match I feel like it's lacking in variety of opinions. Feels weird to begin with that I'm judging while also competing, but that wouldn't be such a huge deal I don't think if every participant threw in their own judging, again to at least add that variety in.
> 
> But that's just one of the many signs of lack of interest.



Yup, pretty much this.
We did what we could, and I am glad I tried to make this place a bit better overall, but it's beyond saving. People do not want to debate anymore.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## t0xeus (Oct 12, 2019)

Soul said:


> Oh, I have been doing great. However, the level of activity isn't nearly enough to justify an actual tournament.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I will contribute as a judge

That makes us 4

And I am sure many will follow if it's what needs to happen for the tournament to continue

So don't lose hope yet!


----------



## Soul (Oct 12, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I will contribute as a judge
> 
> That makes us 4
> 
> ...



It's not about losing hope, it's just not worth it.
Based on the many times I have had to revive it and the people competing it doesn't add up.
We used to get 64 people for main tournaments and 32 for side tournaments. Matches last 3 days and contestants have 2 days to post strategies to defeat another strategist, not only a 500 word argument and one rebuttal. Voter turnout was on average 5-6 per match, with my last 4 matches getting around 16 votes per match.

For this one matches are taking around 3-5 weeks to be completed, and we already had a DQ. There isn't nearly enough interest to continue to try it.
We can hold matches and take it on a league basis as it was first intended, but a tournament-like structure isn't working.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Oct 12, 2019)

Soul said:


> It's not about losing hope, it's just not worth it.
> Based on the many times I have had to revive it and the people competing it doesn't add up.
> We used to get 64 people for main tournaments and 32 for side tournaments. Matches last 3 days and contestants have 2 days to post strategies to defeat another strategist, not only a 500 word argument and one rebuttal. Voter turnout was on average 5-6 per match, with my last 4 matches getting around 16 votes per match.
> 
> ...


If it ain't too late, I'd like to join the tournament too.


----------



## X III (Oct 23, 2019)

Why people insist on keeping the NBD boring and not joining this is saddening me.


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Oct 23, 2019)

X III said:


> Why people insist on keeping the NBD boring and not joining this is saddening me.



Getting people to join wasn't a huge issue I don't think, rather getting people to actually post at a decent speed(if at all) in their debates.


----------



## X III (Oct 23, 2019)

~Kakashi~ said:


> Getting people to join wasn't a huge issue I don't think, rather getting people to actually post at a decent speed(if at all) in their debates.


Yeah, so they joined but didn’t truly “join”

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 24, 2019)

To be fair, the Colosseum tournaments about strategies was way more exciting than reviewing writing styles.


----------



## Soul (Oct 24, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> To be fair, the Colosseum tournaments about strategies was way more exciting than reviewing writing styles.



I could work in getting the Colosseum if there was even mild interest, but there isn't anymore.
This was a one time tournament to see if we got more people, but it didn't pan out.
It happens.



~Kakashi~ said:


> Getting people to join wasn't a huge issue I don't think, rather getting people to actually post at a decent speed(if at all) in their debates.



Pretty much this.



X III said:


> Why people insist on keeping the NBD boring and not joining this is saddening me.



Most are content just flaming and trolling.
That much is certain.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 24, 2019)

Mmm. What if we revive the actual Colosseum (with Boruto character incorporated to the Tier List)?


----------



## ~Kakashi~ (Oct 24, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> with Boruto character incorporated to the Tier List)?



Probably 90-95% of the people who still post on the NBD hate Boruto and don't read it/keep up with it, so probably wouldn't do much for activity.


----------



## Soul (Oct 24, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> Mmm. What if we revive the actual Colosseum (with Boruto character incorporated to the Tier List)?



Again,I could work in getting the Colosseum if there was even mild interest, but there isn't anymore.
This was a one time tournament to see if we got more people, but it didn't pan out

This is a very simple exercise that takes at most 2 hours and people just didn't care. They won't care about an actual KC Match, which takes more time and effort.


----------



## Axiom (Oct 24, 2019)

Sad. I'd especially love a KC reboot but it's just not in the cards. Was fun while it lasted though. Thanks for all you've done @Soul


----------



## Kisame (Oct 25, 2019)

I'd be up for a KC reboot.


----------



## KyuubiFan (Oct 25, 2019)

Same here.


----------



## Soul (Oct 26, 2019)

Shark said:


> I'd be up for a KC reboot.





KyuubiFan said:


> Same here.



Flaming Rain was talking about there wasn't nearly enough interest. At most we would have 8 people tournaments for people to not DQ, when we used to have 64. Even 32 could work, but 16 and less isn't likely to be enough.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 3, 2019)

So what's gonna happen with us?


----------



## Soul (Nov 8, 2019)

Well, we tried.
A shame that it didn't happen, but thanks for the ones that did participate.
It was worth a shot.



t0xeus said:


> So what's gonna happen with us?



You can still try and get it done, but it makes no sense to try to get something with this little interest. It's fine, the manga died a while back.


----------



## Kisame (Nov 8, 2019)

@t0xeus try and geg this thing back on.


----------



## Kagutsutchi (Nov 8, 2019)

Not sure if this is the right place to ask for this. But I would like judges to officiate the debate between me and @blk. I would prefer they have no bias for us as posters and no bias for the characters we intend to use(SM hashirama and BSM Naruto).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

Shark said:


> @t0xeus try and geg this thing back on.


Like finish it or start over?


----------



## Kisame (Nov 8, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> Like finish it or start over?


Finish it bruh, there ain't no starting over for this bih


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 8, 2019)

Shark said:


> Finish it bruh, there ain't no starting over for this bih


I'll see what I can do 

@Soul what was your idea of handling the match-making in the following rounds?
Is there a set bracket or was it supposed to be randomized ?


----------



## Soul (Nov 8, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I'll see what I can do
> 
> @Soul what was your idea of handling the match-making in the following rounds?
> Is there a set bracket or was it supposed to be randomized ?



My idea of handling it is pointless because we don't have enough people. If you plan on keep going I'd just make more matches and tally the W-L-T records.
A tournament is just not feasible unless you want a 6-8 people tournament.


----------



## t0xeus (Nov 14, 2019)

I mean like half of the contestants who joined in are already either disqualified or banned&inactive 

Seems like this would be better idea to start over from the beginning


----------



## Stonaem (Nov 14, 2019)

As long as competitors do their parti don't  see wherw the problem is. 

If they don't (reply/post), common courtesy says they get disqualified


----------



## Soul (Nov 14, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> As long as competitors do their parti don't  see wherw the problem is.
> 
> If they don't (reply/post), common courtesy says they get disqualified



Which is the problem. I can think of 10 people at most that wouldn't get DQ'd in a normal tournament with a deadline for a post of 5 days.


----------



## Stonaem (Nov 14, 2019)

Soul said:


> Which is the problem. I can think of 10 people at most that wouldn't get DQ'd in a normal tournament with a deadline for a post of 5 days.


Then let it be so

Punctuality is an important part of any organised activity. And unless there's special reasons, simple resoect


----------



## Soul (Nov 14, 2019)

Naemlis Orez said:


> Then let it be so
> 
> Punctuality is an important part of any organised activity. And unless there's special reasons, simple resoect



Then you have a 6-man tournament.


----------



## Mad Scientist (Nov 14, 2019)

t0xeus said:


> I mean like half of the contestants who joined in are already either disqualified or banned&inactive
> 
> Seems like this would be better idea to start over from the beginning


Why not create a thread asking who would be interested in a burst tournament i.e. two days for opening post and one day for rebuttal, and one day for voting? You can ask people what days are best for them, and try to get _at least_ three dedicated judges and encourage a couple of other voters. Ideally, you would need some interesting match-ups. The fandom is lined with Kage, Masters, Sannin, Akatsuki, Itachi, Minato "fans" so having it along these lines would be good - but obviously people should indicate who they'd like to debate for. I think you should try to learn from any mistakes, if any, that may or may not have risen from the last tournament.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Edogawa (Nov 18, 2019)

I can see plenty of people wanting to debate, so sign me up too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marvel (Nov 24, 2019)

@Soul how much more active was NBD in it's prime?


----------



## Soul (Nov 25, 2019)

Marvel said:


> @Soul how much more active was NBD in it's prime?



We routinely hosted 64-man tournaments. Batches of 4 matches, lasting 3 days each.


----------



## Kuya (Nov 26, 2019)

Hello my children


----------



## Soul (Nov 26, 2019)

Kuya said:


> Hello my children



Most of these people have never even seen your name Kuya. The NBD is dead.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 26, 2019)

Soul said:


> We routinely hosted 64-man tournaments. Batches of 4 matches, lasting 3 days each.


Damn. You think it'd be possible for that to ever happen again?


----------



## KyuubiFan (Nov 27, 2019)

With the manga ended it's unlikely sadly.


----------



## Marvel (Nov 27, 2019)

KyuubiFan said:


> With the manga ended it's unlikely sadly.


Dang,hopefully Boruto can bring the forum back.


----------



## Soul (Dec 5, 2019)

Alright, calling it. Thanks for the people that participated.
It was definitely worth a shot.


----------

